# Watersedge RV Park/ Rockport Tx.



## southernstar (Sep 4, 2001)

Hi gang, Jerry and I are planning on going to Rockport for the first time this year. Does anyone have any knowlege of this particular place. We have some friends who stay there but I would like more input if anyone knows.
Thanks Chris


----------



## Kirk (Sep 7, 2001)

Watersedge RV Park/ Rockport Tx.

We stayed there several years ago and we thought it was great. As I recall, they have their own pier to fish from right accross the street. And we didn't hear anyone who was not happy there.


Good travelin~! .....................Kirk
URL: www.1tree.net/adventure/

Good travelin! ......Kirk
www.1tree.net/adventure


----------



## southernstar (Sep 8, 2001)

Watersedge RV Park/ Rockport Tx.

Thanls for the reply Kirk. And yes you remember right about the pier.
I hope we enloy it....
Chris


----------



## swalkr (Dec 14, 2001)

Watersedge RV Park/ Rockport Tx.

Two years ago we stayed At Rockport 35.  Very clean, very well kept, nice folks, mainly an adult park, no pool at that time, but they do have a hot tub.


----------

